# Swimers Itch



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I am looking for some information about killing the parasites in the water that cause swimmers itch. We have a 1 acre pond in SE Ohio, normal in vegetation and aquatic life/fish..... water always looks nice and clean. We have always enjoyed swimming in the summer months but in recent years my wife has repeatedly ended up with a bad case of swimmers itch, only a few on me, but she gets covered. She has pretty much given up on the swimming deal there, but now gets them from taking a shower ( we use the water in our cabin )
Has anyone ever had this problem... I have done the research and understand the life cycle , hosts that bring them into the pond, and long term pond control options, but we are looking for any ways to kill the parasites with chemicals, filters, or temperature control in the cabin water system,. We can deal with the risks of swimming with them but getting them from a shower is just not right......any help or facts on treatment would be appreciated..............HT


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Was she diagnosed? Otherwise you may be on a wild goose chase.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Is the cabin water not treated at all or pumped straight from the pond? Would sure think the parasites will not survive through treated water. Google search - Water treatment for homes They can get pricey. I have also seen 'homemade' systems using a couple large plastic trash bins and chlorine to treat pond water. 



This article seemed to have a lot of information.....

http://www.aocd.org/?page=SwimmersItch


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

No we have never treated it, been swimming in it, using it to wash dishes, toilets, and showers for over 20yrs, never had any problems until the last couple years. I know we have flocks of geese in the early summer and I suspect them contributing to the issue. Pretty hard to control that end of the equation as we don't live there full time. We do add bleach in the HWT, but with a shower you use both hot & cold water so this last weekend she was covered with them again. What I am looking for is someone who can tell us that the 130 Deg HWT temperature kills them. Then we know we have 40 gal of water without the parasites she can use without fear of the rash again....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Add a inline clorhinator right after the water comes into the cabin.


----------

